# Average motor lifespan



## Guest (Mar 10, 2003)

Any idea what is the average lifespan (mileage) of an E series motor? and a GA motor?

Anyone??


----------



## Centurion (Sep 5, 2002)

At least 300,000K without touching the engine is what I expect and I'm half way there and it still runs like it did when it was brand new.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Mine is at 236,700kms, and sounds like it could use some new piston rings but other then that it still runs strong, and pulls hard to redline.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Mines at 112,000 (garaged for most of its life). Ive got a stupid problem with it sounding like a diesel when its warm, but it still pulls hard and i expect it to keep on going right to 500,000 (km).

-Nick


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

I heard about 250K for the GA16i. I had 169K abused miles until I suffered from crankwalk after an accident. Other than that, It still ran like a raped ape.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2003)

sentrastud said:


> *Mines at 112,000 (garaged for most of its life). Ive got a stupid problem with it sounding like a diesel when its warm, but it still pulls hard and i expect it to keep on going right to 500,000 (km).
> 
> -Nick *


You know what, mine had that problem too. I'm kinda afraid it sounds like piston slapping. But compression test seems to show its in spec. Anyways mines a 183,000 km E13. Pulls hard too about 4000rpm, and from there until redline...the stupid clutch will slip all the way through, especially in 1st and 2nd, but that's another story...


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

sunnyb11 said:


> *You know what, mine had that problem too. I'm kinda afraid it sounds like piston slapping. But compression test seems to show its in spec. Anyways mines a 183,000 km E13. Pulls hard too about 4000rpm, and from there until redline...the stupid clutch will slip all the way through, especially in 1st and 2nd, but that's another story... *


What's the redline of the E13? Just curious.


----------



## nickthegenius (May 29, 2002)

There is a chance that your tapping noise is in your cylinder head. I overheated my car last summer to the point of cracking the head. My original head made no noise whatsoever @ 105k miles. So I bought a remanufactured head and it makes a tapping noise when its cold. Almost sounds like a car with a stuck lifter. I have read on here that there is something on these heads that can be shimmed to raise oil pressure and cut down on the noise. Other than that, my motor runs great now at 116k miles. I expect it to last much longer. Like to see 300k out of it.


----------



## SuperSentra4203 (Dec 17, 2002)

Most Nissan motors are quite compareable in reliablity and lifespan to the Mazda F2 motor, found in older 626's, MX-6's, and MX-3's. Built to last 300K miles. Now how long they last with our heavy right foots are another thing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2003)

SuperSentra4203 said:


> *What's the redline of the E13? Just curious. *


It redlines at 6000 rpm...


----------



## tom (Jan 8, 2003)

a car-mechanic in a german board told that its not unusual for sunnys/sentras to reach 300.000 km. but it depends on the motor (relation hp/ccm) and the way you treat your car...


----------



## nyit240 (Jun 17, 2002)

It last way to long mine at 108,000 and still going like new. I drive it REAL HARD too and it just takes the abuse. But than I use mobile 1 the stuff they use in 911 GT2 & turbo so....hmm


----------

